
What coders can do to save lives during a coronavirus outbreak - jostmey
The world may be on the heels of a coronavirus outbreak. If so, large numbers of people will need to be hospitalized. These people will need to be intubated and put into ICU. If the number of sick people exceeds the capacity of the hospital system, the mortality rate will rise when people cannot get these services.<p>So what can you do as a coder? Stop trying to teach yourself genetics and biochemistry to analyze the virus. You won’t make a difference <i>in time</i> by doing this. Rather, what we need is more real-time information about each hospital including the number of beds and ICUs available on our smartphones. Only with this information, can we make informed decisions about which hospital to go to during the midst of an outbreak. I, for one, would download an app that would tell me about the status of my local hospitals.<p>I suspect there will need to be a degree of crowdsourcing to get insider information about each hospital. Medical staff will be too busy to provide this information. Perhaps data can be scrapped from social media to determine when a hospital has reached its maximum capacity, allowing to be directed to nearby hospitals
======
metaxy2
Just as important as anything we can do to contribute on the tech side is how
we can take advantage of the privileges this line of work offers in terms of
working style. Programming is far more suited to remote work than most fields.
Advocate at your company for them to allow remote work! If you want to bring
your tech skills into it, develop Slack bots, bookmarklets, bespoke web apps
or whatever else it takes to make it easier for your company to work remote.

------
dpio
You could also make an app to have locals check with their hospitals and get
the data. Or have the doctors at the hospitals participate.

